# Tool Talk > Wheels >  One-man concrete pipe unloading onto tires - GIF

## Jon

One-man concrete pipe unloading onto tires.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Moving a heavy concrete lid by kicking a pipe under it - GIF
Concrete mixer attachment for skid steer - GIF

----------

Andyt (Jan 17, 2019),

cmarlow (Jan 19, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Jan 16, 2019),

neilbourjaily (Jan 16, 2019),

oldcaptainrusty (Jan 17, 2019),

PJs (Jan 18, 2019),

ranald (Jan 17, 2019),

Rangi (Apr 25, 2020),

Seedtick (Jan 16, 2019),

that_other_guy (Jan 20, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Just think the poor bugger had to stack those tires in the exact position before unloading the next pipe.

----------


## marksbug

no , just think of the poor bugger that sliped and got his foot under that pipe,,,,foot loose!!!!
the air pressure in the tires let it right down nice and soft.

----------


## hansgoudzwaard

He has his polished dancing shoes on? :Cool:

----------


## 12bolts

No pressure in those tyres



> ...the air pressure in the tires let it right down nice and soft.



They are just empty cases

----------


## hemmjo

> No pressure in those tyres They are just empty cases



There is still a lot of air in those tires, after the pipe falls and closes off the hole in the top tire, all the remaining air has to escape from the the small spaces between the tires. You can see the dust cloud the escaping air makes as the pipe falls.

I have actually seen this method used with concrete pipe. I always wondered how many times it took to learn where to stack the tires?

----------


## mbshop

Seen a lot of fails using this method. Most pipes like this are not strong to take the pressure sideways like that.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (May 19, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 14, 2019),

Seedtick (May 13, 2019)

----------


## hemmjo

Ha, the guy that peeks around the door at 0:08 mark has a hard job....

----------


## Jon

Same concept, as a fail.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Jul 29, 2019),

baja (Jul 28, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 27, 2019)

----------

